# Adventure, Adventure & XTRAMEDIUM post PIX fest TOUR HELP!



## adventureadventure (Apr 12, 2011)

need a roadie with a vehicle for this. compensation of course. please help!
also need booking help too please???

[email protected]

Adventure, Adventure! - Split w/ XTRAMEDIUM : folk bots : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
^ link for the split we just put out

ADVENTURE, ADVENTURE + XTRAMEDIUM

06/27 - New Lenox, IL @ Park w/ Kyle Hall + Dow Jones
06/27 - Chicago, IL HELP!
06/28 - Madison, WI HELP!
...06/29 - Green Bay, WI @ TBC
06/30 - Appleton, WI 
07/01 - Milwaukee, WI @ Ground Zero
07/02 - Grand Rapids, MI @ TBC
07/03 - Columbus, OH @ TBC
07/04 - Pittsburgh, PA @ TBC
07/05 - Harrisburg, PA HELP!
07/06 - Brooklyn, NY @ TBC w/ Brook Pridemore
07/07 - OFF
07/08 - Flemmington, NJ @ Pallet Town
07/09 - Philadelphia, PA @ Nick Sawyers' living room
07/10 - Washington DC HELP!
07/11 - Richmond, VA HELP!
07/12 - New Bern, NC @ Union Point Park w/ Pig Shit Hurricane
07/13 - Greenville, NC
07/14 - Asheville, NC
07/15 - Athens, GA HELP!
07/16 - SC / FL HELP!
07/17 - Gainesville, FL
07/18 - Pensacola, FL HELP!
07/19 - New Orleans, LA 
07/20 - Hattiesburg, MS HELP!
07/21 - Huntsville, AL @ Houseshow w/ Really Loud Hamburgers
07/22 - Chattanooga, TN @ TBA w/ Big Kitty
07/23 - Louisville, KY HELP!
07/24 - Bloomington, IN @ Fort Vegan w/ Chris Clavin

bands : 

Xtramedium is for most of this tour a one person band, playing guitar, harmonica and singing with a thick french accent - http://cdtb.bandcamp.com/

Adventure, Adventure is an ever growing and hyperactive band from north carolina. - http://www.myspace.com/adventurexadventure


----------

